# Core spinning, Weaving and spinning wheel question



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Next week, getting our first loom! Now, this is just a small one, do not know anything about it, but the best part about it, is the person I'm buying it from is going to instruct us how to use it! (she is very experienced) The only thing I know is that it is not Navajo-
Can someone suggest a dvd that would be a good start for beginning weaving? What about books?
The goal here is to be able to use our thinner art yarns, the not so chunky ones, to make simple weaving special- which leads to another question-
anyone spin core yarns? 
Now for a spinning wheel question- anyone here use a Spinolution wheel? They are spendy- something to really save for- would like to hear what you think of them..... I hear they are fantastic for art yarns.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

When you get your loom, let us know what kind it is. There are frame looms, multi-shafts, rigid heddle, backstrap, and others.

There are different websites with help, but instead of running you around the internet I'll wait till you get your loom.

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I agree with Franco a lot depends on the type of loom you are getting.

I know nothing about that particular wheel.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Let us know (with pics) what kind it is and what you hope to weave. 

And do you have access to a library (preferably with interlibrary loan privileges)? This will help you access good books we may recommend.

Congrats! You're really jumping in with all four feet, aren't you? 

:happy:


----------

